# gravel/ substrate



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Alrighty, Im not too happy about this, now that my second tank has cycled completely ( from what I can see), my wife has finally given me permission to go ahead and change the gravel.... Im no scientist or biologist.. whatever it is that deals with the chemicals and confusing stuff about the ground in a tank. I have read and read, but to no help. Can someone please assist me in what I can do/ purchase ( at reasonable price) for the ground. Before, and now, I am using the crappy blue gravel that my wife got me because it looked "bright". BOO TO THAT! 

To make this short, its a planted tank and I want to help the plants out. The plants are still growing well with the plain gravel, however, I want to help them out and also change the size of gravel to a finer gravel. What do I need to buy when I go to the store(s). I mean, names of products, I dont care what they do as long as its not bad and will kill the plants. I just want something that will be beneficial and also look good. Any help???


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont know much about why but i was told these are best for plants 
flourite and eco-complete .
and they are not cheap .
i just picked up 15 lbs today for 30 something cant remember .
I do know it is so much easier to plant the plants ,the reg gravel was a big pita..........
Good luck !!


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

yea I can se now. I just check Big als online as a reference point with Seachem's website. There &kg bag with their calculator says I need 3 bags.. lookin at 80 to 100 bucks for dirt!... i know its not dirt.. but you know...


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

eco complete is the way to go. If you were really savvy then do flourite on the bottom layer and ecocomplete on top of that. Best for plants.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I hear you on the price .......... i find eco and florite are the same prices by 2 or 3 bux's ........the red one tho is cheaper by a few more buxs lol if that helps ......not lol
Do 1 bag at a time ......just a thaught.
I forget why its best for plants tho lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just bite the bullet and get the bags of flourite or eco-complete. I've used both, and I prefer eco-complete as the large particles are rounder.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

you are right, just gunna have to get some.... is there a noticable difference? Im picturing it basically similar to CO2 for the roots. Or am I aiming too high for substrate?


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

eco complete looks good too lol


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Wait a minute guys.

The way I read this is, daking is relatively new to this and just wants his plants to do well rather setting up a heavily planted tank.

Plain old gravel is fine for that or if you want the natural look, go to Rona Lansing and pick up a bag of Bomax Beach sand. It's cheap and you should see the root systems I get.

If you want to nudge it along, buy some Flourish liquid plant food and Flourish Exel; your plants will love you for it. But be aware that using plant food will also mean you'll need to trim the plants more often.

And don't forget the lighting. If you have just run of the mill lighting, keep it on for 10 - 12 hours a day (rule of thumb). And buy plants that don't need a high level of lighting.

Is this what you had in mind daking?


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*gravel*

I'm on my blackberry in bed, so bear with me. I'm currently dosing with excel. I have my T5 set up with a power gro and life gro bulbs.I was hoping on getting the flourite and/ or eco complete. I like the way the finer gravel looks, and I like the all black appearance. Makes the plants stand out more than the ugly bright blue I have now. It definitly is a planted tank! Don't ask me the names of the plants, I do have a pic on the way, my digital is out of battery power now.co2 is coming too. I want the two types of substrate because I think (could be wrong) that it will just help the plants which will make the tank look better and help the fish too. I want it to be functional if it is in the tank. I know if I go too fine, then it will get sucked in the filter and... Death.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the clarification. Obviously I was wrong.

In the words of the late Emily Lutella, "Never mind.".


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

*layers?*

I might check that stuff out at rona, well familiar with them at McCowan and 7 as I use to work for the mall and lived in that place! Just concerned about the layers mixing


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, from all that I've read, there's nothing wrong with mixing layers. However, be prepared for combined layers once you start mucking around down there (as in setting, moving, etc. plants and rocks).

A lot of people use peat or humus as their base layer then cover it with gravel or sand to keep it in place.

Check out these links for ideas:

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Basics-to-starting-a-Planted-Tank/4/

http://home.infinet.net/teban/jamie.htm

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_substrate.htm

I'm sure there are many many more but they should give you some good ideas.

It all depends what you're trying to accomplish here.

Good luck.


----------

